# Ebay



## galts2 (Aug 31, 2011)

Do you think someone will buy it? eBay - The UK's Online Marketplace


----------



## christian.rudman (Aug 31, 2011)

This is the dumbest post I have seen on here since I came to this forum. You're really fishing for replies on this?


----------



## gsgary (Aug 31, 2011)

I have seen worse in the beginner forum


----------

